# Is this an amplifier under my drivers seat?



## milhead (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi Folks;

After failing to drive the rear speakers with the new Sony head unit I bought, I discovered that the wires I had thought go to the rear speakers go somewhere else...

After digging through the FSM I found that the rear speakers go through connector 330M which is labeled 'Amplifier'...

This morning I discovered a little silver box under the drivers seat (Wish I could give you a picture).. Labeled with "Clarion EN-966H-53"...
Dimensions are about 2" x 3" x 6"

Sounds like an Amplifier to me... Is this factory? The factory speakers I pulled out were crap so I'm surprised to find there was an amp at all.

Long story short... I can't find any information googling the model number.. Does anybody have some information on what this box is..

Mil


----------



## milhead (Jul 16, 2008)

*oops, It's a 95 SE-V6 Extended Cab*

oops, It's a 95 SE-V6 Extended Cab
VG30E Engine...


----------



## nissantruck (Jan 10, 2007)

yes, that is the amp. they do go bad. i just ran new wires to the rear speakers in my extended cab right from the head unit. hope this helps!


----------



## milhead (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks!

I rang out the wires and wound up just removing the amp and soldering the correct wires together so I can use the factory harness for the rear speakers. 

I got it all working last night.. 

I'm transitioning the truck to my boy and the replacement was a reward for excellent grades.. However I'm not putting in the sort of stereo that required an external amp..

Mil


----------



## jumar360 (Dec 14, 2009)

*This forum is great*

I had no sound coming from my rear speakers and it was because my amp was dead. I just cut and splice the wires so it bypasses the amp. I would have had no clue if it wasn't for this forum! thanks guys!

1994 SE V6 King Cab


----------

